# UK Pension



## shaneclulow (May 15, 2015)

Hello All.

When my brother was in the UK on a (student work visa) he was paying the nation insurance, which I understand is similar to a pension fund. If he moves back over there on a Citizenship does he need to start a new National Insurance? or is he able to continue?

Or another note, does anyone know if you are able to release your UK pension (not the national insurance) to SA? and which is the best way of bringing funds back into RSA from the UK?

Thanks!


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

A national insurance number would have been allocated to him, he will simply resume paying NI when employed, he will be using the same NI number.

UK Pensions can only be transferred from one pension fund to another i.e. a UK one to a SA one, sadly the element which makes up the pension in the NI is not transferable but a company pension is but do check with the Department of Work and Pensions, rules keep on changing.


----------

